# Underwater Waterfall Build and test



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Was asked for more info on this so here is a link to the first test video. https://www.facebook.com/dan.rempel.54/videos/1248323501881586/


And here is the process I used to make it but I didn't start taking pics till I was half done.


I will add the pics at the end.

Materials: All materials I bought at Rona except the ones I have listed elsewhere

1. 1 Tube GE 1200 silicone (I get this stuff from Ewing at Fish Gallery)
2. Carpenters Glue (Wood Glue)
3. Styrofoam (I used both the Blue very dense stuff for insulating 1 piece 2'x4' and White stuff that breaks up and look like it is made of tiny pellets bought a pack of 48"Lx14.5"Wx1.5"thick)
4. 1 Bag of QuikWall by Quikcrete
5. Quikcrete Acrylic fortifier
6. Quikcrete Charcoal cement coloring
7. Acrylic white paint (small container from Micheals craft store)
8. Air pump, tubing and diffuser (Pet Land) 
9. National Geographic brand white substrate (This is important as I tried fine white sand and pool filter sand but this worked the best for me aesthetically and functionally)
10. Drylok Clear (I had to go all the way to Selkirk Home Hardware to get this stuff and its not cheap about $65/gal)
11. 1 PVC 90 elbow
12. 1 length of PVC pipe (Important!!! get PVC not ABS because the ABS can leech chemicals into your water)
13. 1 Can of Good Stuff spray foam

Tools:

1. Soldering Iron
2. Regular fork out of the kitchen
3. Butane pencil torch (I had my kickin around but they sell them at Princess Auto)
4. Olfa utility knife
5. Paint brushes (small and large)
6. Sanding block (Fine grit)
7. PVC cutters

First I cut triangle wedges out of the white Styrofoam 14.5"x10" as I was making mine in the corner of the aquarium. My Aquarium is 24" high so I cut 16 pieces. I glued them together to make a 24" high wedge 14.5" along the back and 10" along the side that I could begin carving out to make the desired shape for my waterfall. Using a kitchen fork I dug into the Styrofoam and then pulled towards myself to break off the chunks slowly working toward the design I had in my head. If you take off to much you can always glue a piece back on and let it dry then keep going. After I had basic shape I wanted with the channel dug out I used the Butane torch to smooth over the surface and melt in some recesses in the Styrofoam to help give it a more natural look. I also included 3 dug out pits in mine so that I can put some Aquasoil in after for some live plants as you will see in the photos. I then cut out a channel about 1.5"x1.5" from the back corner and bottom of the foam to place the PVC pipe and elbow into the structure as the pick up for my sand is about 6 inches out from where the sand comes out at the top. I cut and fit my PVC pipes to 22" and 6" long and then connected them with the 90 PVC elbow I sprayed about 1/4 of spray foam in channel I cut out and pressed the PVC pipe into the foam then put another layer of spray foam about 1/4 over that (too much is good to little is not). After the spray foam dries about 8hrs you cut the excess off flush with the Styrofoam then glue then cut the blue Styrofoam so it will cover both back side and glue it to the back sides.


I then used a soldering iron to cut the blue Styrofoam off exactly at the edge of the white Styrofoam so it was nice and uniform. Now the time consuming part begins. I did 3 coats of Quikcrete waiting 24 hrs between coats. First you need to sift out the fiberglass re-enforcement they put in so that it doesn't look like a furry rock after with strands sticking out everywhere. Then mix equal parts of water and Quikcrete Acrylic Fortifier and add the sifted concrete until you get a smooth mixture just a bit thicker then the consistency of paint. Then using a paintbrush paint it on covering everything except the back 2 sides and bottom. Let cure and on the second and third coats repeat the same but add the Quikcrete coloring. The using a sponge I used White Acrylic paint to paint on what look like wear on the rocks. Simply dab a sponge in the paint (pick up as little as possible or dab after on something to make sure you only have a little) then lightly drag it over the concrete it will highlight just the portions that are sticking out further creating a worn kind of look to the rock.



Now on the last step sealing the structure. I used the silicone to seal any cracks or gaps in the seams of the styrofoam on the back or bottom. Then applied 3 coats of Drylok clear to the entire structure. Front, back, bottom, top....everywhere. the reason being I don't want any influence on the hardness or chemical makeup of my water and the only way is to make sure it is completely sealed. I used a small craft paintbrush to do the first coat so I made sure I didn't leave even the tiniest pin hole. After 3 coats I siliconed it into my tank making sure to not be cheap on this after all it is Styrofoam and will naturally want to float. I did a zig zag pattern on both sides and the bottom. After I let the silicone ccure for a couple hrs I went and silicone all the edges and top and bottom to completely seal it. After waiting 48hrs I installed the airline tubing and air stone (longer and skinny is better as it will obstruct less of the pipe and allow better flow of water and sand) filled the tank with water and added the sand slowly so as not to plug the vacuum created by the rising bubbles. If you do plug it a turkey baster squirt in the bottom intake makes quick work to unplug it. The final product is that sand fall in the murky tank in the link of my first post (you may want to wash your sand thoroughly before putting it in the tank as you can see what happens in my video if you don't) 

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask and hopefully I have the answer


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice! It would be better if you can insert the pictures in the step by step instruction. 

I remember I made one myself too but it ended up floating because apprently concrete wasn't heavy enough to anchor the styrofoam. But this is awesome! Love the underwater waterfall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hitaiwan666 said:


> Very nice! It would be better if you can insert the pictures in the step by step instruction.
> 
> I remember I made one myself too but it ended up floating because apprently concrete wasn't heavy enough to anchor the styrofoam. But this is awesome! Love the underwater waterfall.
> 
> ...


Wish I knew how to insert them in order. But if anyone has questions I can do my best to answer them. Yeah you must silicone it in or it will float away. I did toy with the idea of Velcro but I just don't think it would hold up.

Dan


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

job well done. very cool.

i hope you update this thread in the future when you finish the tank!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

trailsnale said:


> job well done. very cool.
> 
> i hope you update this thread in the future when you finish the tank!


Definitely will update once I flood the tank. It will be around a month or so as I'm doing DSM for some DHG carpet.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2016)

Dan is it actually sand then on the water fall? Or water? I think this is a great idea... Think your doing a great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Dan is it actually sand then on the water fall? Or water? I think this is a great idea... Think your doing a great job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben.

Yes it is sand. The air stone creates a vacuum in the tube that sucks water up with sand then its falls from the top giving the illusion of a waterfall.

Dan


----------



## shoeyal (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks amazing! How about a video?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

shoeyal said:


> Looks amazing! How about a video?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There is a video link in my first post. I will be doing a new video once my dry start is completed in about 1-1.5 months

here

https://www.facebook.com/dan.rempel.54/videos/1248323501881586/

dan


----------



## Rab1515 (Dec 9, 2016)

Dman911 said:


> Wish I knew how to insert them in order. But if anyone has questions I can do my best to answer them. Yeah you must silicone it in or it will float away. I did toy with the idea of Velcro but I just don't think it would hold up.
> 
> Dan


The Velcro itself would hold up just fine, although I would not trust the adhesive to be non-toxic or hold up submerged. I would use silicone and sew-on Velcro. Velcro holds up just fine in offshore sailing, which I dare says is harsher than just sitting in a FW aquarium.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

So the DHG is coming along and just planted the AR mini about a week and a half ago. Higher temps do to ich has affected the plants a little but they are hanging in there. Moss tree is almost ready for the dip once I lower the temps. This is only a pic for update but I will do a video in a month or 2 once the tank is where I want it. Power head is for surface agitation while temps are high.

Dan


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

That's really cool. Gives me a great idea what to do with my drilled 55 gallon acrylic tank. The 3D waterfall would be perfect to cover up and give an awesome look. That is so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> That's really cool. Gives me a great idea what to do with my drilled 55 gallon acrylic tank. The 3D waterfall would be perfect to cover up and give an awesome look. That is so cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Dan


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Can you run the waterfall with the filter on? It seems like any current would carry away the sand.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

bigbadjon said:


> Can you run the waterfall with the filter on? It seems like any current would carry away the sand.


Yup I can even run it with the powerhead. Its #5 national geographic sand so its heavier than pool filter sand or play sand. Doing a vid now.

Dan


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Here is a vid of it running with filter and powerhead going.

https://www.facebook.com/dan.rempel...f_t=video_processed&notif_id=1491578847200685

Sorry vid was set to private I have made it public now.

Dan


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm impressed how clear your water stays while the waterfall is going. That seems to be the perfect sized sand and flow for such an effect. The fall rate makes it really resemble crashing whitewater coming down the falls. Very nice


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> I'm impressed how clear your water stays while the waterfall is going. That seems to be the perfect sized sand and flow for such an effect. The fall rate makes it really resemble crashing whitewater coming down the falls. Very nice


Thanks I appreciate the kind words. I have nothing to do with the water clarity its all filter floss and purigen, best combo ever in my opinion for clarity.

Dan


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

You have alleviated my only fear of it. The split on the stream is an excellent effect. Most I've seen were just a wave of sand.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

bigbadjon said:


> You have alleviated my only fear of it. The split on the stream is an excellent effect. Most I've seen were just a wave of sand.


Thanks, I was very worried while going through the process of making it about things exactly as you mentioned and putting all the work in that I would fail. I did hit a few bumps but I'm pleased with the result. In fact one of the things I was worried about was that all the sand would flow to 1 side and not split.

Dan


----------



## Hypoxic (Mar 20, 2017)

That's one of the coolest ideas I've seen.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hypoxic said:


> That's one of the coolest ideas I've seen.


Thanks I wish I could take credit but I didn't come up with the idea. Just put my own twist on it.

Dan


----------



## lahornby (Apr 19, 2017)

Absolutely awesome video! I love watching these tanks on youtube. There are only a few with waterfalls. Yours is great!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

lahornby said:


> Absolutely awesome video! I love watching these tanks on youtube. There are only a few with waterfalls. Yours is great!



Really appreciate the comment, just added my underwater tree so I will do another in a month or so. 

Dan


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

Just seeing this now. Super cool! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

farrenator said:


> Just seeing this now. Super cool! Congratulations on a job well done.


Thanks... after making a couple for friends I have been looking into making castings to be able to make these quickly and cheaply with the ability to just drop in your tank and just add sand but its a long way off since I have 50 other dam projects on the go for life/wife lol.

Dan


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Thanks... after making a couple for friends I have been looking into making castings to be able to make these quickly and cheaply with the ability to just drop in your tank and just add sand but its a long way off since I have 50 other dam projects on the go for life/wife lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan




Very cool. You for sure have a skill in making these. Put me on the list if you do buddy [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

i want to see updated video ))


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

LinaS said:


> i want to see updated video ))


Here it is last week. I use a fluval Q2 air pump to drive it because its adjustable. In this video I have the flow turned to about 3/4.





Dan


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Damn dude that's amazing. I sure am glad I could help you with a technical question because there is no flipping way I could ever help you with a tank question. That's truly amazing. Well done.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Esteban Colberto said:


> Damn dude that's amazing. I sure am glad I could help you with a technical question because there is no flipping way I could ever help you with a tank question. That's truly amazing. Well done.



Thanks bud I appreciate it. But its far easier than you think.

Dan


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Thanks bud I appreciate it. But its far easier than you think.
> 
> Dan


Haha says you. It's been 3 months since I started and despite tons of reading, articles and advice I can't even get rid of my brown algae let alone tackle something like what you put together. At least I get to check it out from afar. Keep doing what you do sir... it's lovely.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Here it is last week. I use a fluval Q2 air pump to drive it because its adjustable. In this video I have the flow turned to about 3/4.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNN8QkF127U
> 
> ...




That has to be one of if not the best total scapes I have seen. Just not fair [emoji16]. Good stuff Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> That has to be one of if not the best total scapes I have seen. Just not fair [emoji16]. Good stuff Dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the compliment but there are plenty far nicer. This was kind of a project mish mash tank I'm hoping this Christmas to put together a more serious 40b planted tank like the rest of you guys, maybe even find some CRS somewhere to go with it  .

Dan


----------



## KatieE (May 15, 2021)

Wow this looks amazing! I’m in the research phase and trying to decide between using an air pump or using a submersible pump. 
does anyone know if/where this video of the waterfall running still exists? The Facebook link in this article has expired. Thank you!


----------



## eyalSh (Dec 2, 2016)

I used both.
Power head works much better than air pump.
You can also use the filter outlet as the power head like i did in mine:






Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieE (May 15, 2021)

eyalSh said:


> I used both.
> Power head works much better than air pump.
> You can also use the filter outlet as the power head like i did in mine:
> 
> ...


Oh wow that looks great! I like how you added a little light at the pour out to highlight the falls! 
do you how any links or input on how that’s connected to the filter?? Sounds like an interesting option


----------



## eyalSh (Dec 2, 2016)

The outlet of the filter goes where the power head usually connects.

I hope u understand from the sketch.
The purple part is optional and recommended with any external filter, regardless using for sandfall or not.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieE (May 15, 2021)

eyalSh said:


> The outlet of the filter goes where the power head usually connects.
> 
> I hope u understand from the sketch.
> The purple part is optional and recommended with any external filter, regardless using for sandfall or not.
> ...


Wow! Now that’s ingenuity!


----------

